# Great looking dog needs a home!



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Dec 14, 2012)

Please help place this great looking dog in a good home. Dog wandered up to my house. I would keep him but I already have 3 dogs and 3 cats. Dog would make a wonderful gift for boy or girl. Will help with delivery. Dog has extremely good temperment. Looks young and is very obedient. Located in Lamar County. PM me for more details.


----------



## Jasper (Dec 14, 2012)

Man, that's a fine looking dog! Wish I had room for him but I already have a dog. You shouldn't have any trouble finding a home for him! Good thing you're doing sir..........


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow...Looks like he would make a great watchdog.....
Hope you find him a home.....


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Dec 16, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Jasper (Dec 17, 2012)

Have you put him on Facebook?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 17, 2012)

He looks like he has some Carolina Yellow dog in him.


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Dec 20, 2012)

Bump


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Dec 26, 2012)

Bump


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 26, 2012)

How does he act around your cats and dogs?


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Dec 28, 2012)

This dog has  great temperment, will be easy to train. We have 3 dogs & 3 cats , no problem. He isn't agressive toward other animals . He looks better now than in pics, filling out nicely.....I feed Diamond Lamb & Rice. Let me know.


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Dec 28, 2012)

PLEASE PEOPLE .......help me with this pup, he'll make a great pet.


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Jan 3, 2013)

I just had this great pup neutered & fully vetted. He's available to become your " Best Friend" !!!   Please contact me.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 3, 2013)

F&S,

If you don't mind I'll put pics of him on my Facebook to help you out. If interested PM me your name and phone #


----------



## SonyaS (Jan 4, 2013)

FEED&SEEDMAN said:


> I just had this great pup neutered & fully vetted. He's available to become your " Best Friend" !!!   Please contact me.



If you vetted him then realize a private no-kill rescue/shelter up north can be a last ditch attempt.

They run canine transports (for about $100 per dog) all the way up to Maine twice a month and a fully vetted pup has a good chance of being taken in by some of their larger rescues. You can also advertise him on craigslist in the affluent areas of GA (like alpharetta, dunwoody, etc...).  Gotta be careful and screen though, tell any potential adopters you will deliver to their home cause you drive through that area frequently (even if you don't plan too, telling them that will weed out the liars).  Since he is now vetted you could also get him listed on petfinder which is the largest rescue site, you just have to talk a local rescue into posting the listing for you.


----------



## JC86 (Jan 4, 2013)

FEED&SEEDMAN said:


> I just had this great pup neutered & fully vetted. He's available to become your " Best Friend" !!!   Please contact me.



pm sent


----------



## Redbow (Jan 4, 2013)

If I lived near you that Dog would be mine ..Hope he finds a good home...


----------



## FEED&SEEDMAN (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks everbody ...R.B. has a new secure home and my family feels great about it. He was one of the lucky ones !!!!


----------



## Jasper (Jan 7, 2013)

FEED&SEEDMAN said:


> Thanks everbody ...R.B. has a new secure home and my family feels great about it. He was one of the lucky ones !!!!


----------

